# Thanks X-stream Taxidermy



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Great to know there are still good people in this world who want to help you. I got lucky and shot a nice tom on the 19th. My taxidery guy Jerry Mcnabb from Acorn Ridge taxidermy in Flint is hurt. Larry from X-stream taxidermy is doing the work until Jerry gets better. I never met Larry before and he came to my house to pick up my bird because I could not get out(twin babies) and he wanted to get that bird cut up today his way to do a mount. He also took out the breast and called me to come get them. What a great guy to take time out and stop to get my bird and also breast out the bird so I can have the meat. When I went and got the meat I saw his studio and he does nice work. I can't wait to see how the mount turns out!:corkysm55 I will let you know! If his work is anything like his help he has giving me it will be just fine Thanks again X-Stream


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Larry is a good guy. I have seen his work and you won't be dissapointed at all.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Mike and Dan...Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## turkeyman57 (Feb 3, 2005)

Does anyone have a phone number for X-stream Taxidermy? Thanks!!


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

turkeyman57 said:


> Does anyone have a phone number for X-stream Taxidermy? Thanks!!


Here you go.

810-687-3368 (Home)
or
810-513-FISH (Cell)
810-513-3474


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice to hear the good things on the forum too.....Thanks for sharing..


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

DZtaxidermy said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 810-687-3368 (Home)
> or
> ...


 Thanks Dan !


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

I met Larry yesterday. I stopped in and picked up my buck. It looks outstanding. Larry is the one who did the work and I would recommend him to anyone.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I 'sorta' met Larry (I'm guessing it was him) last week.

Driving home on the freeway I found myself next to a pickup with the X-Stream logo on the side.

Driver probably thought I was a bit 'tetched' in the head, the way I was giving him 'Thumb's Up' and gesturing..... :lol:


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Brad, thanks for the good word and I'm glad you like your buck. Just to let everyone know X-Stream Taxidermy has now become Acorn Ridge Taxidermy as bigmike stated Jerry has been hurt and has undergone 2 back surgeries since Jan. and can no longer physically do the work, so i have bought the business from him and am taking over and merging the 2 together.I will cotinue to sponser this site and hope to be able to serve you all in the future. F.Y.I., I will be having a booth at the Woods-N-Water show in Sept.so if any of you are there stop by and say "HI".Also this deer season every deer that is brought in to be mounted will be automatically entered in a drawing and at the end of the season whoevers name is drawn their deposit will be refunded and their mount will be done for FREE. Les, it was nice meeting you (sorta)


----------

